# FS: 2003 Tahoe Z71 ultimate shark fishing vehicle



## johneod75 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey everyone I've decided I want to buy a pick up so I'm getting rid of my Tahoe. Many have probably seen this truck down PINS and it always performs great! 148k miles Z71 with 3" body lift and like new 315 (35") BFG All Terrains. The truck has spent many days on the beach so don't expect it to be spo less but is in really good shape considering and is going to come fully set up for fishing the beach. All the aluminum will come with the truck including the rod rack/ front bumper, top rack with sissy bar and rod holders, 4 sand spike rod holders, and the rear ladder/ basket.

Asking $4000 obo.

This is what you would pay just for the aluminum accessories on the truck so it is a smoking deal.

Everything on the truck could even be moved to another Tahoe or Suburban if you ever bought another truck.

Call or text John @ (361) 585-3960


----------



## 4_Leaf_Clover (Sep 10, 2012)

4x4?


----------



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

yep its Z71


----------



## 4_Leaf_Clover (Sep 10, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## johneod75 (Oct 25, 2010)

sorry about that I live on the southside of Corpus Christi


----------

